# "Welding Processes" handbook



## shady zidan (19 مايو 2010)

* "Welding Processes" handbook*

*الكتاب ده يا باشمهندسين يعرفكو كل حاجه عن عمليات اللحام from A to Z........*

http://rapidshare.com/files/389156452/Welding_processes_handbook_divided_into_chapters_.rar


----------

